# Tennessee Hedgehogs?



## PinkHedgie (Jul 19, 2012)

Does anyone have any expirence with the hedgehog breeding faculity called Tennessee Hedgehogs? If so would you recommend them? I'm probaly getting a hedgehog from them as a Christmas present in December (yes I know thats a long time away but you can't getted prepared to early). So yeah, please give me your opinions on them.


----------



## Tabi (Jun 24, 2012)

Their website looks good to me if this is them http://tennesseehedgehog.webs.com/


----------



## artistshrugged (Sep 5, 2012)

There is also a place on the hedgehog central breeders site called Tennessee Hedgehogs. Do you know which one it is? Here is the link to the other breeder: http://tennesseehedgehogs.weebly.com/

I don't know much about breeders but their site looks decent. Their cage page is lacking reference to heating and good nutrition, but I don't know about their pedigrees or that sort of thing. A breeder may be able to help more there.


----------

